# Virtual copies from Classic in LrCC



## Laura Smith (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm trying to come up with a workflow for using Classic and CC together, where I've got all the full quality originals stored in Lr cloud storage (because I thought, oh well my life just isn't complicated enough already!).

When I'm not in a hurry to edit, I'll import into CC, wait for everything to upload in CC and download in Classic. Then I can edit in Classic. Simple.
But if I want to edit straight away I'll import into Classic, get on with editing in Classic, then when the smart previews have synced with the cloud I'll go into CC and reimport to get the originals into the cloud. A little convoluted, but worth the effort to get the result I want.
To occasionally keep track of whether everything in the cloud has an original with it, I will go into CC and filter All Photos for Sync Status "Synced from Lightroom Classic". If there are no images (well actually the option won't even be in the menu) I know that all my originals are in the cloud. If the filter returns results, I know I need to import some originals into CC to get them into the cloud. Fairly straightforward.
So far, so good. But here's the problem. If I create a virtual copy of a photo in Classic, it comes through to CC as a separate image. That's what I'm expecting it to do, because CC doesn't use virtual copies. However, only the master photo has an original in CC; the virtual copy is now "Synced from Lightroom Classic". So my trick to find out if I need to import originals into CC is now no good. I can't just reimport the originals for the copies in CC, because CC recognises them as duplicates and won't import them.

I realise we're well into the realm of fudge-factors here, but any suggestions for a workflow to solve this would be amazing!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 29, 2019)

One thought would be to create the copies in LRCC, not in Classic. That way you have a full copy of the original in the cloud (and so doesn't show up as "Synced from Classic"), but it syncs back down into Classic as a VC.


----------



## Laura Smith (Jan 29, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> One thought would be to create the copies in LRCC, not in Classic. That way you have a full copy of the original in the cloud (and so doesn't show up as "Synced from Classic"), but it syncs back down into Classic as a VC.


Thanks for the idea Jim, I hadn't considered that. But thinking about how many virtual copies I create and delete on the fly as I'm playing around with comparing edits in Classic, I think that would be too convoluted even for me!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 29, 2019)

OK, so maybe don't sync the VCs from Classic at all? I can't think of any other way around the issue from your original post.


----------



## Laura Smith (Jan 29, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> OK, so maybe don't sync the VCs from Classic at all? I can't think of any other way around the issue from your original post.


Oh that could work - select all in Classic, filter for VCs and remove them from All Synced. I'll have a ponder... Thanks!


----------

